# New accessories for the M&P



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Arredondo makes 6 round mag extensions for the M&P. You can get just the extension, or extensions with a stronger spring, which is what I opted for. 23+1, but still not that much hanging off the mag. Haven't tried them at the range yet, but they should work fine. I've purchased Arrendondo acc. before and they are good quality.


----------

